# Pigeon ! Help !



## !BoOoOo! (Jun 24, 2007)

Well Yesterday Me And My Friend Were Walking And We Found This Pigeon And It Couldnt Fly It Just Like Ran And It Had All Blood On Its Wing So A Cat Got It Or Something Like That So I Picked Him Up I Got Pecked And Clawed To Death And Popped Him Into The Woods ( He Was By The Side Of A Main Road Before ) And Then I Walked Away Turned Around And A Cat Was Tryin To Kill It !!!!!!!!!! So I Grabbed The Cat And Pulled It Off The Pigeon And The Pigeon Was In Shock And I Had No Idea What To Do So I Picked Him Up And Walked 2 Hours With A Pigeon In My Hands ( I Used To Have Killer Love Birds So I New How To Hold HIm And Everthing ) And I Took Him To My House Got My Old Pet Rat Cage ( Jenny Rat Cage ) Took All The Stuff Outta It Popped Him In There With Bread And Water And Called The Vets They Said Just To Look After Him Untill He Is Better Then Let Him Go SO What Do Pigeons Eat ? Should I Keep Him Outside Or In ? What Do I Put In The Bottom Of The Cage ? ( O Ye He Hasnt Got A Ring Round His Foot ) 


Thanks !


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Can you take a picture of the damaged wing?

Cats saliva can kill a bird, sometimes within 24 hours. Did you tell the vet you called that it had been attacked by a cat?

Also, can you give us your location. We have other well trained and experienced people in GB who can probably help you out.

Please give us a little more info about how old the pigeon is and what specific injuries it sustained.

It was extremely kind of you to pick the bird up. A lot of people don't do that.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Well try some wild bird food firstly, and a smallish bowl of water. On his wing does he have any bones showing? Cats not my most favorite animal on earth. Someone will be on here soon to help you out more. Use a towel on the bottom of the cage floor and a heating pad set on low under the towel that will help with shock. If you can clean the wounds do so and apply some topical antibiotics this bird will love you for helping it. Good Luck and hope this helps to someone further comes along. 

Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you for going to so much trouble to help the pigeon.

If you don't have a heat pad then you can wrap a hot water bottle in a towel so that it is warm but not hot to the touch and sit him on that.

Can you see if the cat broke the skin? As Maggie mentioned, cat caught birds can die within 24 hours of pasteurella septicemia if they are not treated with antibiotics.

Another thing that worries me is that we don't know why he was unable to fly in the first place, he might have other injuries that are unrelated to the cat attack.

If you let us know roughly where you are we might know of another member who will help...or of a better vet!

Cynthia


----------



## !BoOoOo! (Jun 24, 2007)

Yep I Live In Shawbirch Telford ( England ) , He Is Really Tame Now He Follows Me Everywhere Hehe So Cute ANYWAY  ... Well I Have No Idea How Old He Is He Is MASSIVE Like The Biggest Pigeon I Have Ever Seen Erm He Has No Tail Feathers ( Got Ripped Out By The Cat ) Well He Isnt Dead And Its Been About 28 Hours Erm .. He Cant Lift His Poorly Wing Its Stopped Bleeding I Cant See Any Bones Just Loads Of Blood Stains I Will Get Pics Later Erm O And I Have Gave Him Some Bread , Rice And Nuts Im Going Up Town Tomorow To Get Some Wild Bird Seed O Ye And At The Moment He Has ( Dunno If Its A He ) Newspaper At The Bottom Of The Cage Could I Use Sawdust ( For Hamsters And Things ) Instead Or Is It Harmful To Them 

Thanks For The Replys


----------



## !BoOoOo! (Jun 24, 2007)

O Ye I Dont Mind Looking After Him And Everything But If I Take Him To The Vets As In Actually Go There Will They Make Me Pay For The Medicine If He Needs It ? Just Wondering If You Get Me I Dont Mind Paying Like 20 Pounds On Him But Anymore Then I Dont Think My Mum Will Be To Happy Me Spending My Money If You Get Me ( Im 13 )


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Check with the vet first. Technically as he is a wild bird ( he could be a woodpigeon if he is big) then they are supposed to treat for free!! But you need to check what they would do with him first. I'll try and find out if there are any places near you that could help.

You could try these?

_Name: Angela Pyatt's Wildlife Rescue Centre
Address: Hillcrest The Dale , Ashley , Market Drayton , Shropshire 
Contact Name: Angela Pyatt
Phone: 01630 3346 
Species Cared For: All Wildlife

Name: Cuan House Wildlife Rescue
Address: 4 Barrow Street, Much Wenlock, Shropshire, TF13 6ES
Phone: 01952 728070
Email: [email protected]
Species Cared For: All Wildlife

Name: Hedgehogs & Small Animals Rescue Centre
Address: 4 Bath Street, Whitchurch, Shropshire, SY13 1PR
Contact Name: Julie James
Phone: 07756 374 898 or 07756 374 899
Email: [email protected]
Species Cared For: Hedgehogs and small birds and mammals_

Tania x


----------



## !BoOoOo! (Jun 24, 2007)

Okay Thankyou  I Have A Vets Literally Down My Street But Its Not Open Till Tomorow Do You Think I Should Just Go Tomorow ? 



Thanks


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Ring them first or call in perhaps with the pigeon but don't hand him over until you know what is going to happen. Perhaps your mum could go with you. The vet should be able to tell you if his injuries are life threatening or superficial.

Tania x


----------



## !BoOoOo! (Jun 24, 2007)

Okay Thankyou So Much Tania !


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks so much Boooo, for saving this pigeon's life! You are a true hero.  Be careful taking him to a vet as many vets will put them down since they are pigeons.  Make sure they know that you will take care of him. See if your mum can't go with you, if she doesn't mind. Good luck and thanks again for saving him, the lucky little guy!


----------



## !BoOoOo! (Jun 24, 2007)

Hehe Thanks   Well He Is Still Okay ( Just Got Back Home From School ) And Im ABout To Go Take Him To The Vets But Im Nervous Incase The Try To Put Him Down O Ye Im Going On My Own To The Vets But I Really Dont Want Them To Put Him Down  Im Gonna Go In About Half An Hour I Will Tell You Guys Later How He Is And What Happened


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Tell the vet you have a lot of people from England and the USA and even someone in Germany (me), on the internet who can supply you with advice on caring for the pigeon.

Let the vet know there are other people besides you who are interested in good results for this bird. 

If the pigeon wants to live, he should be allowed every chance to do so. 

I have a rescued female pigeon for three months now. No tail feathers at first, lots of feathers missing from left wing and back, and she still can't fly, or use her right wing much. But she laid two eggs a week ago! 

Larry


----------



## !BoOoOo! (Jun 24, 2007)

Okay Thanks Everyone Your Soooooooo Much Help ! O Ye Just Thinking When He Ges BetterWould IBe Nicer I IFound Him A Lovely Avairy Place Were He Could Live Or wouldIt Be Nicer To Let Him Go ? 


Thanks Agian
From Me


----------



## !BoOoOo! (Jun 24, 2007)

Took Him - Now Its A Her Welll They Said They Will X-Ray Her And Give Her Antibiotics And I Should Be Getting Her Back Tomorow  They Are Gonna Ring And I Told Mom To Tell Them If Instead Of Them Looking After Her If I Can So She Will Ask I Really Want Her Tho !!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Boooo - that is so nice you took this pigeon to the vet and I hope things continue to go well for her. Thanks for keeping us updated and look forward to hearing more about her soon. It is really nice to see a young person acting so responsibly.


----------



## !BoOoOo! (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks  I Hope She Is Oki I Miss Her Soo Much Now I Have No One Pecking My Hands As I Type Aww My Bedroom Feels So Empty Without Her  I Just Hope They Treat Her Like A Beloved Pet Budgie Then A ' Winged Rat ' As People Say  I Really Do Miss Her Its Crazy But Mom Said Cos She Saw Me Upset And Asked Me Whats Wronge And Everything That When The Phone To Say How She Is While Im At School She Will Ask If I Can Keep Her And Give Her Anti-Biotics And Everything Because 1 I Love Her SOOO Much 2 Well I Just Miss Her  Na But I Have Had A Dog With A Broken Paw And 2 Rats One Who Had MItes The Other Had A Operation And After Needed Antibiotics And I Had A Sick Tortise Before My Old Love-Bird Kiwi Broke His Wing Before ... So I Have Looked After A Few Different Pets So Its not Exactly Im New At It Pigeons Yes But Animals All Together No So Ye If They Have Put Her Down IM Going To Go ... Ape Poo Seriously I Willl Go MAD But Ye If They Havent And I Get To Keep Her I'd Rather Find Her A Nice Home Where She Can Fly About And Everthing Then Be Out In The Wild Again And I Dunno Get Hit By A Car So Ye Anyway Just Waitin For Tomorow After School .... Wish Me And Her Luck !


----------



## !BoOoOo! (Jun 24, 2007)

He Died  He Has 3 Fractures in His Wing And A Infection Were The Cat Bit Him And He Died In His Sleep .....


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am very sorry to hear that he died. 
Thank you for helping him.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Booooo, I'm really sorry but thank you for trying to save him.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

BoOoOo,

So sorry to hear about the passing of your rescued pigeon. 

Thanks from me (and I'm sure from all the others at PT) for trying to help him. 

My wife says she has trouble dealing with all the sadness that accompanies the death of some the pigeons we rescue and are unsuccessful at saving. It can be overwhelming at times, and I would like to see every pigeon (and other creature) happy and enjoying life. I would like all the predation necessary to the survival of some animal to happen out of my sight. I would like all the predators to turn vegetarian (and eat only "non-feeling plants," or maybe even only the raw materials which constitute all forms of life). But, when I come across an injured bird or creature, and I think I can do something positive for it (and not add to its miseries, scare it to death by chasing it), I can't pass it by. Not always quick enough or agile enough, but I have helped some to recover. So don't give up, and don't lose your compassion for others. 

Larry


----------



## roy-me-boy (Dec 28, 2006)

Very sad news Boooooooo,Best Wishes from me.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss but I also admire all you did to help.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Very, very sorry, !BooO!, but am also grateful there are people with your capacity to care.


----------

